# Are these birds any good for show?



## fantailgirl (Jul 19, 2005)

Since I'm not familiar with showing birds quite yet, I'd like to be sure that I'm getting good stock. These birds are Figuritas that I just bought. I thought they were cute, without really consulting anyone who knows anything about these birds. The breeder says they are great, and they do look nice, but I want to be sure.


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

I like the look of your birds - very nice. I wish I could keep all sorts but space etc prohibit me from that.

I cannot say if they are show quality as I know nothing about that kind of thing BUT in the birld world its fun and I would just go ahead and show them anyway. If you are proud of them they are worth being seen anyway!

My opinion of course


----------



## fantailgirl (Jul 19, 2005)

*A fantail that I'm considering*

This guy's just a baby. We aren't sure wether it's a boy or girl at this moment. It's 8 weeks old, I believe, so I'm under the impression that, just like rabbits, he'll moult out into a darker plumage, or is this just how he'll look.


----------



## PapaPigeon (Dec 22, 2004)

*Hm*

Well he has a very good stance. . .lol


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

fantail girl,
You got a nice pair of figuritas, I think. I'd need to see them compared to something I know the size of. Many people will show them standing next to a can of soda. Also, just look up the figurita standard on the internet. Shape of head very important, as is frill, and size. I know who you got your birds from. I got a nice pair from phil last year, that have given me a spectacular baby this year, and I have another pair of squabs from them right now, hopefully as nice as their big sister. In the case of figuritas, smaller is better. They shouldn't be over 6 oz. full grown. As to the fan tail, I can't help you there, but that is a really pretty young bird, and will improve with age, not that I see any faults with that bird at this time.
Start showing, you'll enjoy it so much and learn tons, too. I just have one breed that I raise and show, the figuritas. I hope you enjoy as much as I do. Let me know. Now, I think your hen is a yellow, right? I hear yellow is the popular color in figs. this year. Hope you have many happy, healthy babies from your pair.
Daryl


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Daryl, 

What do you think of my "figurita"...I've got him next to a popcan for comparison

He's quite petite, don't you think?


----------



## PapaPigeon (Dec 22, 2004)

*Yikes*

He's quite petite, are you sure he's eating enough?


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Dear Brad,
Now, this is a wonderful bird, I'm sure, but I hope you don't plan on winning any prizes showing Godzilla as a figurita. First off, he's a mite big. He would need to go on such a diet, wear a girdle, learn to schooch down or stand in a hole, and then you'd have to fake that frill somehow. Oh, and the angles are wrong for the head, from what I can see. Like I said, a wonderful bird, but a big goof like his owner !  
Daryl


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hysterical you folks! I gotta weigh "my" Runt now and get the soda can photo .. I know this one definitely ain't competing in any Figurita contest <LOL>!

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

pigeonmama said:


> Like I said, a wonderful bird, but a big goof like his owner !
> Daryl



LOL....thanks Daryl


----------



## DOOMAN (Jul 27, 2005)

*Scottish Flown Birds*

BELOW IS THE TYPE MOST SCOTTISH PIGEON FANCIERS FLY,THEY ARE FLOWN FOR THE SPORT OF THIEVING(PUTTING OUT A BIRD IN HOPE OF IT BRINGING A RIVALS BIRD BACK TO YOUR LOFT.)MORE ABOUT THIS CAN BE FOUND ON MY WEBSITE.GLASGOWS DOOS


----------



## DOOMAN (Jul 27, 2005)

*Horseman Thief Pouters*

Here Is Another Of My Birds,a Big Red Horseman Doo


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Dooman, 

A big welcome to you here in Pigeontalk and I must say, you've got some very nice looking pigeons! What kind is the first pigeon in your hands...is that a cropper or a pouter? It looks very large!


----------



## DOOMAN (Jul 27, 2005)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Hi Dooman,
> 
> A big welcome to you here in Pigeontalk and I must say, you've got some very nice looking pigeons! What kind is the first pigeon in your hands...is that a cropper or a pouter? It looks very large!


THANKS,ITS A CREAM,HORSEMAN POUTER,THE MAJORITY OF SCOTTISH FLYERS USE THIS TYPE OF PIGEON FOR THE SPORT OF THIEVING,ALTHOUGH LATELY SOME OF US HAVE STARTED TO USE SPANISH POUTERS OR SPANISH X BRED POUTERS.


----------



## DOOMAN (Jul 27, 2005)

*Spanish X Hen*



dooman said:


> thanks,its A Cream,horseman Pouter,the Majority Of Scottish Flyers Use This Type Of Pigeon For The Sport Of Thieving,although Lately Some Of Us Have Started To Use Spanish Pouters Or Spanish X Bred Pouters.


below Is A Dyed Spanish X Hen On My Cabin.


----------



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi Fantailgirl,
I have merican Fantails too. They just had one baby. I am going to get into showing in a few years. I HOPE. lol They are nice looking birds. The look very healthy. Good luck!
Regards,
Taylor


----------



## fantailgirl (Jul 19, 2005)

Well, if showing birds is anything like showing rabbits I'll have the time of my life! One thing though: rabbits have been alot easier so far!

Thanks for the comments, everyone!


----------



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

I have a friend that shows rabbits too. I really want to get into showing. I am probably going to go to this San Bernadino show in either August or October. I don't know when it is.
Taylor


----------



## fantailgirl (Jul 19, 2005)

I would really like to start showing these wonderful birds, but I would perfer to get my own babies out first. Also, I have no idea where any local shows would be. Then there's the fact that I have little money to spend beside what I put aside for more stock. I'm saving up for college and ARBA National Convention (and with over $100 in entries, I think you can understand why!) But, Convention will be worth it, hopefully college will be too!  lol, just kidd'n. If I didn't go, my dad would probably have a aneurism.


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*beautiful*

Wow, those are some beautiful birds I would try them in the ring. You never learn if you don't start showing. When is the Michgan state fair? Are there any pigeon clubs out your way?


----------



## fantailgirl (Jul 19, 2005)

State fair is in August, and I'm already going to it (I won Grand Champion Poultry Showman with a fantail, go me!!  ). I'm not sure of any poultry clubs out here besides the sale and swap people (not sure what they're called), and that's not quite what I was thinking. I would really like to show these birds, I think I'd have fun. I'll go see if I can dig anything up over the internet.


----------



## DOOMAN (Jul 27, 2005)

*fantails*



fantailgirl said:


> State fair is in August, and I'm already going to it (I won Grand Champion Poultry Showman with a fantail, go me!!  ). I'm not sure of any poultry clubs out here besides the sale and swap people (not sure what they're called), and that's not quite what I was thinking. I would really like to show these birds, I think I'd have fun. I'll go see if I can dig anything up over the internet.


I DONT KNOW IF THIS SITE WILL BE OF ANY INTREST TO YOU FANTAIL GIRL,BUT IT MAY GIVE YOU AFEW TIPS.BRITISH FANTAILS


----------



## fantailgirl (Jul 19, 2005)

*Ok, popcan shot!*

Thank you for the site Dooman!
Ok, I just got them today and here is the male, Helio, with a can.


----------



## fantailgirl (Jul 19, 2005)

And here is Amber with her popcan shot. She though for sure that thing was going to eat her, so she standing about 3 inches behind it.


----------



## fantailgirl (Jul 19, 2005)

*And my favorites- the fans!*

George, my male Almond fantail. His tail is pretty beaten up, but I can't do too much about it until after state fair...


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Fantailgirl, 


LOL!, quite a difference between your Figurita and mine and the pop can shots Great pictures btw, your pigeons look splendid!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> LOL!, quite a difference between your Figurita and mine and the pop can shots Great pictures btw, your pigeons look splendid!


Yikes .. me thinks we may have another photo contest in the making .. all the soda can comparison shots <LOL>! This one could be biggest/smallest pigeon!

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

fantailgirl said:


> ...here is the male, Helio, with a can.


"Hey, I distinctly ordered a diet Pepsi!!!"


----------



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

FantailGirl,
I was surfing the web and I found some shows in Michigan. Ones in October of this year. October 1st in Bay City. It's a young bird show and a swap & sell. The Bay City Fairgrounds.It said to contact George Blodgett. His number is (989) 792-6279. 
Then One is in January 28, 2006. The Bay Community Center in Bay City. Contact the same man. I hope that helps.
Regards,
Taylor


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

TerriB said:


> "Hey, I distinctly ordered a diet Pepsi!!!"



LMAO, Terri!!!!! LOL


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

TAWhatley said:


> Yikes .. me thinks we may have another photo contest in the making .. all the soda can comparison shots <LOL>! This one could be biggest/smallest pigeon!
> 
> Terry



Terry, if we did that....it would likely be you, Terri B and myself competing only and then the other few folks with their "dove-pigeons" 

I'm still waiting to hear back from you on the weight of your babysat Runt to see whether or not your guy is heavier than Henny or Eggbert


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> I'm still waiting to hear back from you on the weight of your babysat Runt to see whether or not your guy is heavier than Henny or Eggbert


You got it Brad .. I broke out the kitchen gram scale which weighs to 5 pounds, I think .. then dusted off the BIG postal scale which weighs to 70 pounds .. so .. get ready .. results tomorrow!

Terry

PS: I think he weighs about 3 pounds, but we shall see .. that's just my guesstimate from handling him .. it's probably actually a bit less, and I'm just flustered by how difficult he is.


----------

